# 4x4 Clefferts broken??



## iSpinz (May 15, 2009)

So I just wanted to see if my Dealextreme 4x4 mefferts clone could cut corners on the middle layers. Sadly I heard some sort of pop/crack when I tried and now that middle layer wont turn but every other layer will. 

Please help!

Thx, iSpinz


----------



## IamWEB (May 16, 2009)

If all the other layers move, then that layer can move. Just move all of the layers around it.

Search around some more until a better response it posted... you will need to try and fix whatever's broken...

Or save up for a Mefferts.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 16, 2009)

Don't say cleffert's. There's no such thing, its just a meffert's sold by someone else.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 16, 2009)

do you have any more 4x4s? i don't know about ES but Rubik's centers are basically the same as mefferts centers.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 16, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> do you have any more 4x4s? i don't know about ES but Rubik's centers are basically the same as mefferts centers.



rubbish...xD


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 16, 2009)

Take it apart and see if any damage was done. If it is, just replace the center piece. That's really the worst that could happen. And I agree with Vault, please don't say clefferts. It's not a clefferts, clefferts do not exist.


----------



## iSpinz (May 16, 2009)

well soory about"clefferts" I already took the whole thing apart and put it back together and it still wont move....


----------



## amostay2004 (May 16, 2009)

There must be some part that is broken or something...if there is, take a picture of it and send a request to DX for a replacement...that's what I did and I just received my new cube


----------



## (X) (May 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Don't say cleffert's. There's no such thing, its just a meffert's sold by someone else.



Not only sold by someone else but also made by someone else, I think the plastic is weaker because, the cloned meffert *are * breaking easier than the mefferts


----------



## Vulosity (May 16, 2009)

Cloned Mefferts are made by "QJ".


----------



## iSpinz (May 16, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Take it apart and see if any damage was done. If it is, just replace the center piece. That's really the worst that could happen. And I agree with Vault, please don't say clefferts. It's not a clefferts, clefferts do not exist.



Ill take it apart again and check ...sigh... hopefully DX will send a replacement. Will they if I ordered it in January?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (May 17, 2009)

Check the core. Are the two halves misaligned? I've had this problem before and I fixed it by twisting the two halves of the core back into place. Then I tightened the screw to ensure this problem doesn't happen again.

PS wow I haven't posted here in some time. AP exams messing with my life...


----------



## James (May 17, 2009)

Is your cube this one?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208

I was just wondering how good it is -- I am considering ordering one. Did the break occur easily? Should I reconsider?


----------



## iSpinz (May 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Check the core. Are the two halves misaligned? I've had this problem before and I fixed it by twisting the two halves of the core back into place. Then I tightened the screw to ensure this problem doesn't happen again.
> 
> PS wow I haven't posted here in some time. AP exams messing with my life...



Turns out thats exactly what happened, its as good as new now!



James said:


> Is your cube this one?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208
> 
> I was just wondering how good it is -- I am considering ordering one. Did the break occur easily? Should I reconsider?



I have that one. Its a really nice cube after you lube it, and as you see above I was forcing it so it became misaligned, its an overall really good cube. You should buy it


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 20, 2009)

I've heard (from Monkeydude1313) that DealExtreme doesn't sell non-defective cubes


----------



## Vulosity (May 20, 2009)

So DX sells only defective cubes? Monkeydude1313 is wrong. Not all of the cubes that DX sells are defective.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 20, 2009)

He only stated that because he believes C4U is the best place to buy cubes.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 20, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> I've heard (from Monkeydude1313) that DealExtreme doesn't sell non-defective cubes



Well then you heard from a horribly misinformed and illogical person


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, what were you saying rcnrcn927? I couldn't see your post because I had my palm on my face.


----------



## iSpinz (May 22, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> I've heard (from Monkeydude1313) that DealExtreme doesn't sell non-defective cubes



I heard that MonkeyDude1313 is crazy


----------



## Crossed (May 22, 2009)

Offtopic: Why shouldn't people use the word Cleffert's?
Since it means Cloned Meffert's (Meffert's clone).
I'm pretty sure I made up the expression (I think).


----------



## Vulosity (May 22, 2009)

Crossed said:


> Offtopic: I'm pretty sure I made up the expression (I think).



Monkeydude1313 made up the term and has been spreading it.


----------



## Crossed (May 22, 2009)

Actually, I told Monkeydude about the word in a comment for one of his videos.

Edit: He used to call them "C4Y 4x4 and 5x5 Tiled"


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 22, 2009)

Crossed said:


> Offtopic: Why shouldn't people use the word Cleffert's?
> Since it means Cloned Meffert's (Meffert's clone).


It's superfluous to use Cleffert's, we don't say Centosha Void cube or C(erdes)7.


----------



## Crossed (May 22, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Crossed said:
> 
> 
> > Offtopic: Why shouldn't people use the word Cleffert's?
> ...



Good point, but I guess cloned Meffert's/Cleffert's is mentioned more often then the ones you mentioned.

anyway, back to topic.
The problem you are experiencing is the ball core getting out of alignement.
Disassemble the cube and screw the core back together with the right alignement.


----------



## tommstokoe (Jun 6, 2009)

heyy is the '4x4x4 Brain Teaser Magic IQ Cube' from DX , the same as the cube4you 4x4 ? please reply : )


----------



## panyan (Jun 6, 2009)

i think it is equivalent to the chinaminx, people understand the term and it is more efficient than a "chinese made megaminx"


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 6, 2009)

I have this DX cube in white - it's a good puzzle and it has lasted longer than my Rubik's 4x4x4 which broke a centre after a couple of days usage. I don't have a Meffert's to compare with (too costly right now).

They have very similar parts (see http://www.tecspy.com/cubing/4x4#variants) but I'd say the DX centres are more robust than the Rubik's.

I was expecting something radically better than my EastSheen when I got both my Rubik's and DX but they were both just OK, meh, whatever! 

Having said all this I must admit I don't enjoy the 4x4x4 as much as I enjoy other puzzles


----------

